# Kamasu on a Strapcode Bracelet?



## armybuck041

Hey Guys,

I'm hoping that after a few months on the market now, someone has found a way to get an aftermarket bracelet to fit the Kamasu. I've got a blue one coming, but I know the folded end links are going to bug me. 

Has anyone tried to test fit a Mako II or Ray II bracelet? I"m wondering if it is a total no-go, or something that could be done with a little sanding.

Thoughts?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

The stock Mako or Ray bracelet will undoubtedly fit but w/ hollow endlinks and stamped clasp has no advantage over the stock Kamasu bracelet. Strapcode is a good choice since they produce an oyster model for the Mako/Ray. Watch Gecko sells a variety of bracelets that will fit, you can add curved endlinks (hollow). Less $$$ than Strapcode and may not fit as precisely.


----------



## EPK

^Gurthang54 said:


> The stock Mako or Ray bracelet will undoubtedly fit but w/ hollow endlinks and stamped clasp has no advantage over the stock Kamasu bracelet. Strapcode is a good choice since they produce an oyster model for the Mako/Ray. Watch Gecko sells a variety of bracelets that will fit, you can add curved endlinks (hollow). Less $$$ than Strapcode and may not fit as precisely.


Unfortunately, Strapcode still doesn't make a bracelet to fit the Kamasu.


----------



## armybuck041

Ironically, an old Strapcode SKX Endmill I had kicking around connected right up nice and neatly.


----------



## Elver

Could you show some close ups of the fit ?


----------



## Pfunk818

While it isn't a perfect fit, the Mako USA bracelet fits pretty well on the Kamasu. There’s about the same amount of play as the stock bracelet but solid end links! It’ll do until Strapcode changes their mind. (I emailed them begging for a bracelet...)


----------



## fedesk

Hi, could you please post more pics of the watch with this bracelet?


----------



## Pfunk818

Kamasu on Mako USA bracelet


----------



## Pfunk818

Also, if everyone who wants a Strapcode contacts them, maybe they’ll get the hint? I’ve emailed twice...


----------



## Toooooooonyyy

Ha! I've emailed them and comment on their Instagram waiting for Strapcode for my red Orient. 
Right now, it's surviving on a black NATO, and while it does pair well with the black bezel insert, I want it on a good quality bracelet.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Have you looked at Watch Gecko for a bracelet?


----------



## Pfunk818

They don’t offer the curved end links for a Kamasu. I broke down and ordered a straight edge oyster from Strapcode in the mean time...


----------



## EPK

I'm shocked but glad to hear that you were able to make the SKX Endmill work. I have a Kamasu on order and just happen to have that exact bracelet to use on it. That would be too good to be true. Thank you. It appears it will work as a stop gap measure until Strapcode makes a Kamasu specific bracelet. I'd love to see a Kamasu on a super Jubilee.



armybuck041 said:


> Ironically, an old Strapcode SKX Endmill I had kicking around connected right up nice and neatly.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

I believe the Strapcode Mako II or Ray II bracelet will fit the Kamasu.

https://www.strapcode.com/collections/ray-ii


----------



## mrsvahn

Anyone heard of any plans? Emailed strapcode asking but they havent responded.


----------



## EPK

A


----------



## Pfunk818

Strapcode has said not at the moment...keep emailing them! The ray/mako bracelets do not fit. The Mako USA fits but has a little play, slightly more than the own bracelet.


----------



## EPK

This is my experience with the strapcode bracelet along with closeup pics.

I didn't adequately show the real issue though. When viewed from above, the end link will rotate and leave a significant gap. It bothered me enough that I took it off. It rotates freely with no pressure needed and makes it look cheap in my opinion.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/strapcode-bracelet-kamasu-5042679.html

The stock bracelet is still squeaking. I hope that Strapcode solves this soon.


----------



## EPK

This is my experience with the strapcode bracelet along with closeup pics.

I didn't adequately show the real issue though. When viewed from above, the end link will rotate and leave a significant gap. It bothered me enough that I took it off. It rotates freely with no pressure needed and makes it look cheap in my opinion.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/strapcode-bracelet-kamasu-5042679.html

The stock bracelet is still squeaking. I hope that Strapcode solves this soon.


----------



## tmathes

EPK said:


> This is my experience with the strapcode bracelet along with closeup pics.
> 
> I didn't adequately show the real issue though. When viewed from above, the end link will rotate and leave a significant gap. It bothered me enough that I took it off. It rotates freely with no pressure needed and makes it look cheap in my opinion.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/strapcode-bracelet-kamasu-5042679.html
> 
> The stock bracelet is still squeaking. I hope that Strapcode solves this soon.


I forgot about your original post, I intended on replying there with a potential solution to the squeak.

The quick take: clean the bracelet with an ultrasound machine, use graphite in the offending link if that doesn't cure things.


----------



## EPK

tmathes said:


> I forgot about your original post, I intended on replying there with a potential solution to the squeak.
> 
> The quick take: clean the bracelet with an ultrasound machine, use graphite in the offending link if that doesn't cure things.


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

^Gurthang54 said:


> I believe the Strapcode Mako II or Ray II bracelet will fit the Kamasu.
> 
> https://www.strapcode.com/collections/ray-ii


I've asked this in the comments section of several YouTube reviews of the Kamasu. As far as I've heard the Strapcode bracelets for the Mako II/Ray II DO NOT FIT the Kamasu.

If you have photographic proof of the Strapcode Mako II/Ray II bracelets fitting a Kamasu, please prove me wrong. The lugs are different on the Kamasu vs the older Mako/Ray cases as far as I've seen. The only reason I have not ordered a Kamasu is because there is not a Strapcode bracelet with fitted end links available.

I have also e-mailed Strapcode pleading with them to make a fitted end link bracelet. I even got excited this week as the last Strapcode newsletter featured the Kamasu (on strap's). I thought for a moment that Strapcode had made my dreams come true!


----------



## d3xmeister

Any update on this ? Did somebody tried other SKX Strapcode bracelets on the Kamatsu like the newer Super 3D or the Hexad ?


----------



## EPK

So, I found a very "creative " (think redneck) solution to the issues with the Strapcode bracelets.

I refitted mine with the same issues as before. On the back of the watch, the solid end link doesn't sit flush with the back of the case. If you push it flush, the end link will sit high above the front of the case and show a gap.

Here's the solution.

Stick a toothpick in each side and snap it off then push it in slightly where it cannot be seen. I realize that this isn't terribly elegant. But, it works.

Look closely at the pic just above my thumb and you'll see the toothpick recessed inside the endlink. It's unseen when looking straight on and only visible if you know what to look for.

I hope that helps.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## maborg

I have asked to their Instagram account and they answered that something i coming: see here

__
http://instagr.am/p/B6FLpcNDC18/


----------



## mi6_

maborg said:


> I have asked to their Instagram account and they answered that something i coming: see here
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B6FLpcNDC18/


They said they'd consider it for a future release. Doesn't mean they're doing one. They've never done on for the Citizen NY00 despite the demand.


----------



## daniel954

I have an H- pattern mako bracelet that fits perfect on my Kamasu.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

GREAT NEWS! Strapcode makes bracelets with fitted end links for the Kamasu as of today. They emailed me personally to let me know.

https://www.strapcode.com/collections/kamasu


----------



## derekdeadend

Just ordered the watch and the bracelet. Should have them Tuesday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

derekdeadend said:


> Just ordered the watch and the bracelet. Should have them Tuesday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please let us know the end result. I was so excited to see this and then I realized that their endlinks are protruded like all their other bracelets. It effectively lengthens the lug to lug distance. I have one for my SKX and it changes how it wears on my smaller (6 3/4") wrist.

Please let us know the lug to lug taking into account the end links.

Thank you in advance.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdeadend

I’ll post up with an update!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

EPK said:


> Please let us know the end result. I was so excited to see this and then I realized that their endlinks are protruded like all their other bracelets. It effectively lengthens the lug to lug distance. I have one for my SKX and it changes how it wears on my smaller (6 3/4") wrist.


I see what you mean but the protrusion extending the lug to lug length, however, the protrusions do curve down which should help it wrap around the writ's. In reality I don't think it makes that much of a difference. I wear a Strapcode jubilee on my SKX013 but it's a slightly smaller 45mm lug to lug vs the Kamasu which is about 47mm.

I wouldn't let it stop you from getting a Kamasu. People get way too hung up on watch size on this forum. Unless it's ridiculously too large for your wrist I'm sure it will be fine. Lots of people (myself included) with wrists smaller than 6-3/4.


----------



## EPK

mi6_ said:


> I wouldn't let it stop you from getting a Kamasu. People get way too hung up on watch size on this forum. Unless it's ridiculously too large for your wrist I'm sure it will be fine. Lots of people (myself included) with wrists smaller than 6-3/4.


Well, after having owned a lot of watches, I know that lug to lug is even more important than case size for my particular wrist. I agree that having them angled should help but I can tell you from experience that lug to lug is a make or break for me based on my wrist size and shape. In general, 49mm is too much for mine and this will likely be close. My SKX does not wear as well with the Strapcode which is why the bracelet sits in the box and that lug to lug is much shorter than the Kamasu that I own.

Basically, I don't want to spend the money for a new Strapcode only to learn that it doesn't fit my wrist.

I'm looking foward to @derekdeadend posting a review.


----------



## KROG

Does anyone know the relationship between kamasu and kano/kanno cases? I tried an aftermarket mako bracelet on my kanno and it didn't work so I am really hoping this one will. According to my not so intensive research, the kamasu is much more popular than the kanno so there may never be a direct aftermarket option.


----------



## mi6_

KROG said:


> Does anyone know the relationship between kamasu and kano/kanno cases? I tried an aftermarket mako bracelet on my kanno and it didn't work so I am really hoping this one will. According to my not so intensive research, the kamasu is much more popular than the kanno so there may never be a direct aftermarket option.


Totally different cases. Kanno is 44mm while Kamasu is 41.8mm. Both have 22mm lugs, however, I doubt the solid end links and springbar holes would lineup if you tried to fit a Strapcode Kamasu bracelet on a Kanno.


----------



## AC_Rider

I'm with @EPK - I have a smaller wrist (6.5") and just bought a Kamasu, and I'd love to know how the Strapcode bracelet affects lug-to-lug length. I look forward to whatever you can share with us!


----------



## derekdeadend

Unfortunately I won't be able to report. My Kamasu just arrived with a misaligned bezel insert. I won't be bothering with the fitment of the bracelet. This killed it for me so it's all getting returned. If anyone wants to pick the bracelet up slightly discounted let me know










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

Just return the one you got and order another Kamasu. They usually don’t have as many issues as Seiko with their QC. Pretty sure the bezel inset misalignment is common on the Orients because of the indents around the divers bezel. There’s no way for them to line it up 100% perfect as the insert has to fit into the notches of the bezel.

Order one from Long Island Watch. If you send Marc an e-mail or put it in the comments at checkout, he’ll pull out a Kamasu with good alignment and QC before shipping it.

Seems like you’re giving up too easily on this situation. You get a lemon every once and a while.


----------



## derekdeadend

I went ahead and took your advice and I am going to go through Marc. I asked him to pick me one with good QC. Will report back whenever it shows up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armybuck041

derekdeadend said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to report. My Kamasu just arrived with a misaligned bezel insert. I won't be bothering with the fitment of the bracelet. This killed it for me so it's all getting returned. If anyone wants to pick the bracelet up slightly discounted let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take yours if no one has spoken for it already.


----------



## derekdeadend

armybuck041 said:


> I'll take yours if no one has spoken for it already.


I'm giving the Kamasu one more shot. Ordered one from long island watch and asked Marc to pick me one out with no QC issues

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdeadend

Alrighty, it's in. My wrist is 6.5, I think it looks great. The crown on this watch is horrendous but otherwise it's very very nice, especially with a high quality jubilee. I think Strapcode has actually Stepped up the clasp. I recall on my seiko Strapcode bracelets the clicks when the clasp engaged were solid and felt a little loose. This one however clicks very absolutely. Pretty happy with that










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

derekdeadend said:


> Alrighty, it's in. My wrist is 6.5, I think it looks great. The crown on this watch is horrendous but otherwise it's very very nice, especially with a high quality jubilee. I think Strapcode has actually Stepped up the clasp. I recall on my seiko Strapcode bracelets the clicks when the clasp engaged were solid and felt a little loose. This one however clicks very absolutely. Pretty happy with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. It looks fantastic and I'm glad it fits.

So, in your opinion, the end links don't lengthen the lug to lug given that they're curved down?

I'm assuming not since your wrist is 6.5" and it looks good. It's just s little hard to tell with your pics.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdeadend

EPK said:


> Thank you very much. It looks fantastic and I'm glad it fits.
> 
> So, in your opinion, the end links don't lengthen the lug to lug given that they're curved down?
> 
> I'm assuming not since your wrist is 6.5" and it looks good. It's just s little hard to tell with your pics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I see what you're saying about the end links but I don't think it's relevant at all. It's my opinion that they don't change the way the watch wears whatsoever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdeadend

EPK said:


> Thank you very much. It looks fantastic and I'm glad it fits.
> 
> So, in your opinion, the end links don't lengthen the lug to lug given that they're curved down?
> 
> I'm assuming not since your wrist is 6.5" and it looks good. It's just s little hard to tell with your pics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdeadend

And honestly I think the overhead shots make it look bigger even. I took one in a mirror to show how it actually looks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

Does anyone own both a Kamasu and Mako USA II that would be able to tell me if the Strapcode Kamasu bracelet fits a Mako USA? I know the Strapcode bracelets for the Ray II/Mako II do not fit, but aid be curious to see if the Kamasu bracelet fit the Mako USA II. I know it’s probably a pipe dream, but thought I’d ask anyhow.


----------



## EPK

The Mako USA case is same as standard Mako and Ray I believe. You can confirm with Marc at Long Island Watch and he stocks the Strapcode bracelets for the Mako and Ray. 

As far as I know, the Kamasu is the only case that's slightly different.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

EPK said:


> The Mako USA case is same as standard Mako and Ray I believe. You can confirm with Marc at Long Island Watch and he stocks the Strapcode bracelets for the Mako and Ray.
> 
> As far as I know, the Kamasu is the only case that's slightly different.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No they're not and I'm certain of it. The Mako USA has drilled lug holes and Orient re-positioned the spring bar holes relative to the Mako/Ray to do the drilled lugs. So Mako II/Ray II bracelets do not fit on a Mako USA. I was hoping since the Kamasu is a different case that the bracelet may fit the Mako USA.


----------



## EPK

mi6_ said:


> No they're not and I'm certain of it. The Mako USA has drilled lug holes and Orient re-positioned the spring bar holes relative to the Mako/Ray to do the drilled lugs. So Mako II/Ray II bracelets do not fit on a Mako USA. I was hoping since the Kamasu is a different case that the bracelet may fit the Mako USA.


Then I stand corrected.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lasspoiss

The big question - can someone tell me if its worth it to spend $100 on one of these bracelets?

Will it be a very noticable improvement?


----------



## derekdeadend

lasspoiss said:


> The big question - can someone tell me if its worth it to spend $100 on one of these bracelets?
> 
> Will it be a very noticable improvement?


Yes.

I might sell my bracelet. I'm looking to offload the watch. It's posted for trade. I've had some interest in it without the bracelet hut nothing solid yet. If I separate them I'll post the bracelet up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lasspoiss

Why did you decide to offload the watch and bracelet only a week into ownership?


----------



## derekdeadend

lasspoiss said:


> Why did you decide to offload the watch and bracelet only a week into ownership?


Because I am insane basically. I do this all the time. I basically decided I want to get a black or white faced diver instead of blue. That's really it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

I've owned a lot of watches. Some were multiple times more than a Kamasu. My Kamasu with a Strapcode Jubilee is a GADA watch for me now. I can dress it up or down. I don't worry about it. If I'm mountain biking, dirt biking or something else dirty, I wear the Casio digi. 


I've sold most of my watches and I'm down to a few "affordables" . I wear it all the time but YMMV. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AC_Rider

The Kamasu bracelets on the Strapcode site all seem to have increased in price in the past few days, unless I'm mistaken. The Super O Boyer with brushed v clasp jumped up to $114 from around $89, though you can still find it at it's original price at Long Island Watch. Just a heads-up if anyone has been thinking about a replacement bracelet for their Kamasu.


----------



## AC_Rider

Reviving this again: to answer the question from Lasspoiss, "Is it worth it to spend $100 on the Strapcode bracelet?"

My answer, after picking one up from Island Watch for my blue Kamasu: yes. If...

- you really like the Kamasu and don't mind increasing the overall cost of the watch by $100.
- you wear the Kamasu regularly (then the bracelet is SO much nicer than the stock bracelet)
- you really want a bracelet and you bought the Kamasu on a rubber strap


----------



## AC_Rider

Duplicate post (sorry)


----------



## EPK

I think it's worth it. My Jubilee is now pretty comfortable after a break in period. It's not as comfortable as a Seiko Jubilee but it doesn't rattle as much either. 

For $300 total, you get a very nice piece of kit.


----------



## bamboomerang

100 bucks is worth it if it transforms the look and tactile feel of the watch - looks really good btw.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

I'm also wondering if Strapcode's bracelets for the Kamasu will fit the Mako USA II. @Pfunk818 picture early on in this thread of the Mako USA bracelet on the Kamasu makes me hopeful. 

Has anyone been able to verify?


----------



## rudesiggy

I think the main reason to add $100 to your purchase is if you want to change the look of the bracelet. I own a blue Mako II USA but recently purchased a Kamasu because I didn't have a beater black diver. The Kamasu bracelet is noticeably noisier, but not so badly that I wear the watch less.

I wouldn't personally spend the money since I have another option of such similar style, and the watch is a second string beater for me in the first place. If you are shopping between these watches and can live with the unique shape of the indices on the Mako II USA with blue, black, or white dials, I'd recommend going for that watch from the start. You get the solid end links but also drilled lug holes, which mean you won't scratch the case switching bracelets and straps frequently (if that's your thing). I'm surprised we still don't see more cases with drilled holes, since so many watch dorks (yours truly!) switch straps frequently these days.

If you want that beautiful green, though, Kamasu all the way! And I would personally go with the strapcode super-O with the diver's ratchet. THAT is a cool add-on.


----------



## mi6_

bald_eagle_12 said:


> I'm also wondering if Strapcode's bracelets for the Kamasu will fit the Mako USA II. @Pfunk818 picture early on in this thread of the Mako USA bracelet on the Kamasu makes me hopeful.
> 
> Has anyone been able to verify?


They don't. Lug holes don't line up. Strapcode doesn't make any fitted end link bracelets that fit a Mako USA.


----------



## Marcq19

Not a $100 but $23. However it's a hollow end link, please lower your expectation.


----------



## [email protected]

The strapecode super o for the kamasu although a better quality bracelet look's almost identical to the stock, yes there is a difference in weight, solid end links and the quality of the link's themselves but if that's the style you want and the stock doesn't bother you that much well it is still a really comfortable bracelet. I think for those people that are looking at this price range because they can not afford more the best reason i can see to switch it is if you want a different style. I'll be getting the super J and keeping the stock for this reason.


----------



## Jae Arr

[email protected] said:


> The strapecode super o for the kamasu although a better quality bracelet look's almost identical to the stock, yes there is a difference in weight, solid end links and the quality of the link's themselves but if that's the style you want and the stock doesn't bother you that much well it is still a really comfortable bracelet. I think for those people that are looking at this price range because they can not afford more the best reason i can see to switch it is if you want a different style. I'll be getting the super J and keeping the stock for this reason.


 The one major difference is the stock only tapers to 20MM, while the strapcode goes down to 18mm. Quite frankly, the biggest downfall of the Kamasu is the lug widths...they really should have gone with a 20mm IMHO. The super J is better than the super O on these guys, but these really shine on non-metal straps...again, JMHO.


----------



## Anbelievable

I prefer to keep the Kamasu on a nato since its so thin. Just works better for me but I think I may get one of these Strapcode bracelets for it down the line


----------

